# 6 month foster / carer



## dturner (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi all,

This is my first post so I hope I have slected the right section to post this.

I have 2 cats that my wife and I have had for 4 years. They are brother and sister and are gorgous cats! Due to unforseen circumstances we will be out of the country for 6 months from late December 2011 / early January 2012 and need to find somewhere or someone who can foster / care for our cats for that period.

We adore them and have no desire to give them up and would want them back after the 6 month period. 

Can anyone recommend something we can do to facilitate this in anyway? We are trying to talk one of our parents around to having them or for friends to look after them but not getting anywhere at the moment.

FYI - We live just outside Cardiff.

Your thoughts would be much appriciated!

Many Thanks,
David.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry I can't help you but didnt want to read and run. I hope you find somewhere to take them. Have you considered putting them in a cattery? I know its not the best option but if you havent got anywhere else to take them then maybe it will be the only way to keep your cats?


----------



## dturner (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes that is an option that we are considering but I would rather then have the freedom to be outside, looked after and loved. I know catteries are great but I would hate to have the in the pen for that amount of time.


----------



## kittenshavemittens (Sep 1, 2011)

I think it would be really hard emotionally for someone to foster your cats for 6 months then have hand them back. It is so easy to get attached.

Could someone house sit for you with the cats, then the kitties don't have two upheavals of indoor enviroments and outdoor space???


----------



## dturner (Sep 7, 2011)

That is another option we are exploring but so far with no luck! I am actually amazed that we can't find people to live in a house rent free with the only criteria is look after the cats! :cursing:


----------



## kittenshavemittens (Sep 1, 2011)

dturner said:


> That is another option we are exploring but so far with no luck! I am actually amazed that we can't find people to live in a house rent free with the only criteria is look after the cats! :cursing:


Yes, madness. Though you need to be picky about who you would let do that 

I wish you luck, you still have a few months to get it sorted. I wish you luck! x


----------



## MummyCat (Jul 25, 2011)

Where in Cardiff are you based??


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

If you really want to offer the house for free then there are various web sites such as House Sitters & Sitting from Housecarers USA Australia Canada NZ UK worldwide . where I am sure you could find someone easily.


----------



## dturner (Sep 7, 2011)

I live just of side cardiff in Llanharan.


----------



## MummyCat (Jul 25, 2011)

There are several cat sitters available in the area, have you looked into them??


----------

